# Switched from Windows 7 to 10



## Gary O' (Jan 17, 2020)

Went from a tower to a laptop with Windows 10
Mainly due to the warning from Microsoft, and I do a lot of banking on line

First two days were discouraging and frustrating
It all sorta came together last night
10 has everything 7 has...and more
Only they put it in what seemed hidden places
...and the 'more' is garbage

Now have my favorites in 'favorites'

Sad thing, I gotta buy another MS-word
Mine is only for one computer

And, now, gotta take aaaaaalllll my photos and documents, load 'em on a hard drive, and onto the laptop
(shoulda had all on a hard drive anyway)


fun fun fun

Heh, I'm on the desktop right now...hard to say g'bye to an old friend


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Jan 17, 2020)

Since all banks are encrypted, I don’t see why we need to leave 7 ....I sure don’t want to go to 10!! I’m glad it worked out for you Gary O’


----------



## Marlene (Jan 17, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Went from a tower to a laptop with Windows 10
> Mainly due to the warning from Microsoft, and I do a lot of banking on line
> 
> First two days were discouraging and frustrating
> ...


Not sure if you might be interested in a free word substitute, but there are several good ones available.  I used to keep a list of them for my students who couldn't afford school AND expensive software packages.    You might find something here you like unless you absolutely have to have WORD.  I'm pretty sure at least a couple of these are compatible with Word.   

https://www.techradar.com/best/free-office-software


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 17, 2020)

Marlene said:


> Not sure if you might be interested in a free word substitute, but there are several good ones available


Yeah, I've been foraging
Windows 10 pkg comes with a weeny word thing that has zip in amenities

I'll prolly spring for MS word...or devote more time to find the substitute 

Thanks, Marlene


----------



## Mike (Jan 17, 2020)

Hi Gary.

I used to have a smart usb stick that transferred programmes
across and they worked OK, it was called a "U3" drive.

I am not sure if you can still get them, but you can make your
own today, go to the link below and follow the instructions.

https://www.techwalla.com/articles/how-to-make-a-regular-usb-drive-into-a-u3-smart-drive

Good Luck.

Mike.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 17, 2020)

Mike said:


> I used to have a smart usb stick that transferred programmes
> across and they worked OK, it was called a "U3" drive.


Well now, that's interesting

Thanks, Mike

I must play


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 17, 2020)

Lvstotrvl said:


> Since all banks are encrypted, I don’t see why we need to leave 7


I gave that some thought
But, once hackers have *YOUR *stuff, well, my imaginations told me to make the jump


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 17, 2020)

Lvstotrvl said:


> ....I sure don’t want to go to 10!!


Man, I didn't either
Hate change
I was so fraught.....for two days
Kept poking at it
Now comfy...sorta


----------



## Mike (Jan 17, 2020)

If you want windows 10 to still look like
windows 7, then you need to get Classic
Shell From Here.

Mike.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 17, 2020)

Hi Gary,
I never had windows 7 so I went from vista to windows 10.  Not a lot difference here either but still can't find some things.  All in all though it's okay.


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 17, 2020)

I heard Windows 11 is coming out next month. 












Just joking..... and ducking.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 17, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> I heard Windows 11 is coming out next month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kaila (Jan 17, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> Just joking..... and ducking.



You got me, so yeah, you'd better duck!  

Though perhaps  I will forgive you, since you self-corrected within the same post. 

Nah, I'll just throw some soft items at you, with a warning not to repeat...


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 17, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> I heard Windows 11 is coming out next month




You so funny, GL

So funny I'm having a hard time stifling my laughter


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 17, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> You so funny, GL
> 
> So funny I'm having a hard time stifling my laughter
> 
> View attachment 88141


LOL - I can't help poking the bear, it's in my nature and I have the bruises to prove it!


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 17, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> LOL - I can't help poking the bear, it's in my nature and I have the bruises to prove it!


Gotta love a garden lover (it's where food comes from)


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 17, 2020)

Kaila said:


> You got me, so yeah, you'd better duck!
> 
> Though perhaps  I will forgive you, since you self-corrected within the same post.
> 
> Nah, I'll just throw some soft items at you, with a warning not to repeat...


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 17, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I never had windows 7 so I went from vista to windows 10


Vista...whoa...goes back a ways


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 17, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Vista...whoa...goes back a ways


Yes, it was an oldie but worked for me for about 8 years.


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 17, 2020)

Seems like every other windows release is a dog in my opinion. Vista gave me heartburn, just saying.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 17, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> Seems like every other windows release is a dog in my opinion. Vista gave me heartburn, just saying


Yeah, I stayed with XP for a very long time


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 17, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Yeah, I stayed with XP for a very long time


I liked XP hated Vista


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 17, 2020)

I like Win 10 and feel like it's the best one yet. It's faster and more stable than earlier versions. And yes, as mentioned above, the download for "classic shell" (it's now called open shell) will give you a start menu that makes more sense like in Win 7.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jan 17, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Yeah, I've been foraging
> Windows 10 pkg comes with a weeny word thing that has zip in amenities
> 
> I'll prolly spring for MS word...or devote more time to find the substitute
> ...


LibreOffice. Check it out. Takes a little getting used to, but it's OK, once you've been on it for a while.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 17, 2020)

Rasputin said:


> And yes, as mentioned above, the download for "classic shell" (it's now called open shell) will give you a start menu that makes more sense like in Win 7.


Sooooo, I can just do that to Win 10?


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 17, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> LibreOffice. Check it out. Takes a little getting used to, but it's OK, once you've been on it for a while


I just played with Notepad++ and Jarte, downloads went fine, rather quick...bastards wanted me to *BUY* spell check

I'll check out Libre...just need/want word *WITH* spell check...thanks TG


----------



## Rojo (Jan 18, 2020)

I fought the switch myself. For years! Finally just made the leap a couple of months ago because there was no longer support for Windows 7. I actually like it well enough..... once I figured out where everything was 'hidden'.


----------



## Lakeland living (Jan 18, 2020)

When windows 10 came out, I gave it a shot. Two days later I installed Linux mint 18.1
Yes Linux removed all of windows 10. The Libre office works very well and it comes free with Linux 
which is  also free.  Now be aware there are some differences , this is an open code system. 
They are working at getting closer to windows so the learning curve isn't so steep. 
No regrets here after 7 years.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 18, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Sooooo, I can just do that to Win 10?


CAN you?  Yes.  Should you?  Maybe not.  I decided it was better to learn Win 10 rather than refusing to evolve and being completely lost when the next big update comes in 8-10 years.

However, I did manage to download the original versions of MS solitaire games. Was very disappointed in the Win10 package.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 18, 2020)

No complaints about Windows 9!


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 18, 2020)

StarSong said:


> CAN you? Yes. Should you? Maybe not. I decided it was better to learn Win 10 rather than refusing to evolve and being completely lost when the next big update comes in 8-10 years.



That's where my thoughts are




StarSong said:


> However, I did manage to download the original versions of MS solitaire games. Was very disappointed in the Win10 package



Oh, that's big

Mind telling me how?

Hate the Win10 solitaire versions


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 18, 2020)

Lakeland living said:


> When windows 10 came out, I gave it a shot. Two days later I installed Linux mint 18.1


Yeah, I'm not gonna go there
If I hafta relearn, it'll be on the factory package
All I'd do is screw up things

But, thanks LL


----------



## StarSong (Jan 18, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> That's where my thoughts are
> 
> Oh, that's big
> 
> ...


My pleasure.  
https://www.groovypost.com/howto/install-windows-7-classic-games-windows-10/
I downloaded it several months ago - and have suffered no glitches or issues whatsoever. So happy to have OG spider solitaire back.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 18, 2020)

@StarSong  Thanks for that link!


----------



## StarSong (Jan 18, 2020)

Regarding MS Office, I bought the 2019 Home & Business version.  One payment of $219 and I own it.  Of course they want you to buy the 365 version and pay $70 per year ad infinitum.  No thanks.  I learned a long time ago to buy programs, not rent them.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 18, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> @StarSong  Thanks for that link!


You're welcome.  If you've got some time, it's a pretty cool site to poke around in.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 18, 2020)

StarSong said:


> So happy to have OG spider solitaire back


I've played the classic version for decades (during downloads or when undesirable company has invaded)
Got up to over $20K in winnings 
Took a printout to the bank
Oddly, they didn't buy into it
Then, after winning a few more thousand, forgot to hit 'save'
Gone...all gone


----------



## StarSong (Jan 18, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> I've played the classic version for decades (during downloads or when undesirable company has invaded)
> Got up to over $20K in winnings
> Took a printout to the bank
> Oddly, they didn't buy into it
> ...


Ah, 'tis a gambler's nightmare.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 18, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Regarding MS Office, I bought the 2019 Home & Business version. One payment of $219 and I own it. Of course they want you to buy the 365 version and pay $70 per year ad infinitum. No thanks. I learned a long time ago to buy programs, not rent them


Yeah, Not 'renting'
Staples has it for $169
I'll prolly do that
I could rent it for $99 for the year......heh...uh....no


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 18, 2020)

Rojo said:


> I fought the switch myself. For years! Finally just made the leap a couple of months ago because there was no longer support for Windows 7. I actually like it well enough..... once I figured out where everything was 'hidden'.


Yup

that's where my mind is bending


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 18, 2020)

Ask Cortana or the Get Help feature in the Start Menu.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 18, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Ask Cortana


Have yet to strike up a confab with her
Maybe get her and siri together, get a weird mé·nage à trois thing going


----------



## Lakeland living (Jan 18, 2020)

Your most welcome Gary 0, sharing the knowledge. Forgot one step, you can download the linux and put it on mem stick. It won't touch your computer unless you tell it to. In case your curious.
Good luck either way.


----------



## Lakeland living (Jan 19, 2020)

I realized how much information I missed sharing of Linux so. Check it out for yourself. This site is pretty thorough.  For those still wondering about it. 
https://www.howtogeek.com/509508/how-to-upgrade-from-windows-7-to-linux/


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 19, 2020)

Lakeland living said:


> realized how much information I missed sharing of Linux so. Check it out for yourself


Thanks, LL

Possibly others are interested

I'm gonna slog thru Win10 since it's already there
I'll need to peel back the epidermis to find what I want, but it's there...somewhere
Right now, I'm just happy to be able to manipulate the *'favorites' *tab 

I'll be loading up pics and writings from the desktop today onto my new hard drive
If nothing else, this gave me the impetus to actually buy a hard drive
Something I've been _'meaning to do' _for years
No more itty bitty flash drives in tiny pouches in a cigar box, carefully marked with mystically identifying words like *'good' *or *'my stuff' *


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 19, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Thanks, LL
> 
> Possibly others are interested
> 
> ...


If all else fails!!!!!


----------



## Kaila (Jan 19, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> If all else fails!!!!!



The century's old, tried-and-true method, for fixing _anything_ tht's broke! 

That computer techie obviously went to college, to learn it, nowadays.  It used to be 'handed down' … from watching older, more knowledgable, experienced relatives.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 20, 2020)

So, here's where I am with MS-Word;

I grabbed a word document from my desktop

I now have it on my laptop in *Documents *

If I can still manipulate it, and use it's tools after Jan 20...I'm golden...I think
I mean, I never use it's on line features, and could give a rip about updates

....if not, I'll shell out the bucks


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jan 20, 2020)

I'm pretty mean and rarely pay for any software if there's a free version.  I'm using an ancient refurbished Dell laptop, which is pretty good but lacking in features.  Mrs. L says that I should get a new one and maybe I will some day.  I didn't care for Libre office, so I use Openoffice which is good enough for domestic use. I also use Chromium for web browser and Thunderbird for mail.

Looking through ads. for refurbished, guaranteed, laptops, nearly all come with Win 10 (probably the Win 7 is / will be discontinued), but nobody in the UK seems to  offer Linux as an option. Maybe there are too many flavours?    Only one company offered a 'no O/S' option.

OK, this is no big deal.  I could just use Win 10 to download Linux, burn a bootable  DVD or USB and use this to remove Windows.  I'll see how things go.


----------



## Tom Young (Jan 20, 2020)

Have two of these.  Perfect.  Like brand new.   Windows 10 included .
For others , search for refurbished desktops.

Refurb $89 including Win 10


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 21, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> So, here's where I am with MS-Word;
> 
> I grabbed a word document from my desktop
> 
> ...



Well, that didn't work
Frozen

Had trouble loading the laptop from the stuff I'd downloaded onto the hard drive from the tower

Here's where my non-tech brain gets impatient 
Dropped the drive and laptop off at the best repair place in town.
Mentioned my MS-word dilemma
The tech said he may be able to get around that, since I'm only one user and not a company

Hope he's right


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 21, 2020)

All _real_ Americans hate Windows 10. It's like going to a hospital for a stress test and dying from a staff infection.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 21, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> I heard Windows 11 is coming out next month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be careful what you wish for......………..


----------



## Grampa Don (Jan 22, 2020)

I put off installing Windows 10 as long as I could, but today I downloaded and installed it.  It took just an hour and a half to do, and it works fine.  I don't see any significant difference from Windows 7.  If you are going to do it, here is a good video that walks you through it.  It helped me a lot.

I had to update the video and sound drivers, but that was easy.  All the programs that I have checked so far work normally.

Don


----------



## Grampa Don (Jan 22, 2020)

Strangely, the only program that doesn't work is Microsoft's flight simulator.  You'd think they would have taken care of that one.  I'll have to try re-installing it.

Don


----------



## StarSong (Jan 23, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Well, that didn't work
> Frozen
> Had trouble loading the laptop from the stuff I'd downloaded onto the hard drive from the tower
> 
> ...


This happened after you loaded your newly purchased MS Office?


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 23, 2020)

My laptop came with 10.
I've had no problems, but then I don't have MSWord.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 23, 2020)

StarSong said:


> This happened after you loaded your newly purchased MS Office?


Haven't bought it....yet


----------



## StarSong (Jan 23, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Haven't bought it....yet


So you were trying to open a .doc or .docX file without it?


----------



## Lakeland living (Jan 23, 2020)

If memory serves and it has been a long time. Office uses a version number and a calendar marker in their products. When online they report.  I used the 2000 version offline for years, eventually though it quit.
  Good luck with this..


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 23, 2020)

StarSong said:


> So you were trying to open a .doc or .docX file without it?


Yeah, thought I'd be tricky and use a word doc of mine......not so

But! My computer repair guy mentioned *openoffice.org *was a great free alternate (smell cheque and everthing)

I'll play with it and talk about it tonight

...got a manuscript to fine tune and I'm runnin' outa winter


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 23, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Yeah, thought I'd be tricky and use a word doc of mine......not so
> 
> But! My computer repair guy mentioned *openoffice.org *was a great free alternate (smell cheque and everthing)
> 
> ...


 


Captain Obvious says, "Make sure you make a *current* backup copy or three  before opening it in openoffice"


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 23, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> Make sure you make a *current* backup copy or three  before opening it in openoffice


Yeah, but only one backup.
I tend to amend manuscripts downstream. Hate doing it to two or three.....


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 24, 2020)

So, *openoffice* is all but identical to MS-Word

Happy

Very very happy

Odd thing, since installing *openoffice*, the MS-word banner warning has completely disappeared, and I can use it if I so choose.

I won't
Don't need it
Don't want it


----------



## Lakeland living (Jan 24, 2020)

Good to hear Gary O. Had forgotten all about the APACHIE open source.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 28, 2020)

Update;

Very comfy with Win10 now.
…..and the laptop
Heh......took ten days (the last two days with the desktop off line did the trick)

Faves are where they need to be
*Openoffice* rocks
Email is much more efficient
Classic solitaire and MS-paint are in place

Put the desktop in the shop....off line....and with a dust cover

I did order a little lamp with USB hookup 
The laptop keyboard is dark, and my hands cast shadows

And bought a new power cord for my lady's Chromebook 
Whoa. The stores think a lot of their power cords.....$70-$80 and up

Amazon; under $20
The lamp; $8

Happy


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 28, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> I did order a little lamp with USB hookup
> The laptop keyboard is dark, and my hands cast shadows


I bought *Fluorescent Keyboard Stickers.$8.49 Came with a light also.
.*


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 28, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> I bought *Fluorescent Keyboard Stickers.$8.49 Came with a light also.*


Saw those

Thanks, Ken

We'll see how the lamp works


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 28, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Saw those
> 
> Thanks, Ken
> 
> We'll see how the lamp works


The screen shines down on the fluorescent decals..


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 4, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> I bought *Fluorescent Keyboard Stickers.$8.49 Came with a light also*





Gary O' said:


> Saw those
> 
> Thanks, Ken
> 
> We'll see how the lamp works


It doessn't

The switch for on off dim bright does not work.....and whatever setting it's on is not even up to dim

it's goin' back tomorrow


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 4, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> It doessn't
> 
> The switch for on off dim bright does not work.....and whatever setting it's on is not even up to dim
> 
> ...


Mine came with the keyboard stickers..


----------



## treeguy64 (Feb 4, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> I bought *Fluorescent Keyboard Stickers.$8.49 Came with a light also.
> .*
> View attachment 89381


I'd always be wondering what makes those stickers glow. You don't want to end up like the Radium Girls of Ottawa, IL.!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 4, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> Radium Girls of Ottawa, IL.!


???????????? Who???????


----------



## treeguy64 (Feb 4, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> ???????????? Who???????


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radium_Girls


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 4, 2020)

Well, I'm gonna forage for one more light
and if that doesn't do it, I'm gonna make those keys glow


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 4, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Haven't bought it....yet


You can purchase MS Office 2019 separately and own it, with no renewals.  That what I did.  I also added Classic Shell, to give it the Windows 7 appearance.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 4, 2020)

I downloaded* Openoffice*
$0
Happy.....very happy


----------



## treeguy64 (Feb 4, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Well, I'm gonna forage for one more light
> and if that doesn't do it, I'm gonna make those keys glow
> 
> View attachment 90169



This'll getcha, if you can rig it to clip on your rig:

https://www.amazon.com/LED-Portable...okworms/dp/B07L2YNF94?ref=pf_ov_at_pdctrvw_dp


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 4, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Happy.....very happy


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 4, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> This'll getcha, if you can rig it to clip on your rig:


Saw that
almost sprung for it

getting this one

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07RLYB4QV/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Gardenlover (Feb 4, 2020)

This is what I used before lights were invented, still works well today. Smells purty too.

I'm just here to help.


----------



## Lakeland living (Feb 4, 2020)

Ok, that green is really . Well green!
 Is it me or is that right ear a little pointed???


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 7, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> getting this one
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07RLYB4QV/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Got it


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 7, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Got it
> 
> View attachment 90609


But do you like it??????


----------



## Don M. (Feb 7, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> I downloaded* Openoffice*$0Happy.....very happy



Yup, I've used Openoffice for years....works great, and costs nothing.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 7, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> But do you like it??????


No

I love it!!


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 7, 2020)

Lakeland living said:


> Ok, that green is really . Well green!
> Is it me or is that right ear a little pointed???


Yes

...and yes


----------



## StarSong (Feb 8, 2020)

Glad this is working for you, Gary.  I need MS office on my computers for business reasons but will take a look at installing OpenOffice on my husband's computers.


----------



## Lakeland living (Feb 12, 2020)

JUst found this!

What Is Windows 10 X, and How Is It Different?


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 14, 2020)

Lakeland living said:


> JUst found this!


And I just found this post

Thanks LLL, but I'm too much of an incurable ignoramic neanderthal doof for that article to do me any good






 I'm sure others will benefit


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 14, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> getting this one





Ken N Tx said:


> But do you like it??????





Gary O' said:


> No
> 
> I love it!!




OK, I sorta fell outa love with it
The USB cord was a tad too short......causing shadows from my hands



So, I sent off for an extension in order to enable me to drape it over the screen



Back to happy



S


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 14, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> OK, I sorta fell outa love with it
> The USB cord was a tad too short......causing shadows from my hands
> 
> View attachment 91511
> ...


I still like my glowing keyboard....LOL
.


----------

